# Blue pollen!



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Check out this blue pollen that my friend took these photos of! She has a bee tree on her property, and she tells me this flower is a Siberian squim. Check out those pollen sacs!!!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice. I love seeing the squill and henbit pollen in the spring. The blue and red is always such a contrast.

Here's a little wiki page about pollen color/sources if you're insterested.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Stephen!


----------

